# Pakistan's service Sniper Rifles.



## Kompromat

Here is a list i made, of Snipers and DMRs in Pakistan's service. I may have missed something, if so please remind me.






POF AZB DMR

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Azeri440

doesn't Pakistan use JNG-90?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Azeri440 said:


> doesn't Pakistan use JNG-90?



I believe its still under testing, hasn't been deployed yet. Pakistan has a tender running in the US, lets see which rifles they pick out from there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peace seeker

Aeronaut said:


> Here is a list i made, of Snipers and DMRs in Pakistan's service. I may have missed something, if so please remind me.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 40307



yes a Momin should look inside him how much power he has.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kompromat

Gaznavi said:


> yes a Momin should look inside him how much power he has.



There is plenty of power inside, but to kill the enemy, you need the power to get outside of you and inside of him - preferably in his head.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Where is Istaqlal anti material rifle ???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Aeronaut said:


> I believe its still under testing, hasn't been deployed yet. Pakistan has a tender running in the US, lets see which rifles they pick out from there.


How many off these are produced in Pakistan ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saifullah Sani

*Semi Automatic Precision Sniper Rifle PSR 90*
The Semi Automatic Sniper Rifle, PSR 90 cal. 7.62 mm x 51 NATO is amodern combat rifle combining the accuracy of a sniper rifle with the firepower of a machine gun. It is produced in accordance with the most advanced manufacturing methods. The rifle is designed for semi-automatic fire and can be fired from any shooting position.

The Sniper Rifle is recoil operated weapons with free floating barrel and delayed roller-locked bolt system and is fed from a 5 or 20 rounds magazine. Each rifle is provided with means to mout a telescope.










Pakistan Ordnance Factories

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kompromat

Sulman Badshah said:


> Where is Istaqlal anti material rifle ???



Do you have a picture of this rifle in Pakistani service?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsianLion

SEE THIS AWESOME: EXCLUSIVE IMAGES OF PAKISTAN ARMY SNIPER UNIT | Facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arsalan

*Istiglal anti material rifle-Azerbaijan*






This gun is in use with Pakistan Army

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## osama zafar

Range Master is da bestttt!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

Horus said:


> Do you have a picture of this rifle in Pakistani service?


I guess this is Istiglal





We have a very good thread on Sniper Rifles and Pakistan Sniper Units and there guns. the link is here:
Sniper Rifles

It will be much better if we keep the information at one place for easier access.
@Oscar can you please merge?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

Arsalan said:


> I guess this is Istiglal
> View attachment 80766
> 
> 
> We have a very good thread on Sniper Rifles and Pakistan Sniper Units and there guns. the link is here:
> Sniper Rifles
> 
> It will be much better if we keep the information at one place for easier access.
> @Oscar can you please merge?



These french foreign legion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

Horus said:


> These french foreign legion.


You are saying that the pic i posted is of French foreign legion?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Arsalan said:


> You are saying that the pic i posted is of French foreign legion?



Yes sir.


----------



## Arsalan

Horus said:


> Yes sir.


I am not sure but these are tagged under Pakistan + Army + Sniper!
Can you please elaborate what makes you think these are French Foreign Legion. I might be wrong so i guess better to correct it now. This pic along with many is in the thread i mentioned in relation to this thread:

Sniper Rifles


----------



## Kompromat

Arsalan said:


> I am not sure but these are tagged under Pakistan + Army + Sniper!
> Can you please elaborate what makes you think these are French Foreign Legion. I might be wrong so i guess better to correct it now. This pic along with many is in the thread i mentioned in relation to this thread:
> 
> Sniper Rifles



It was wrongly tagged yara. We don't have any of those Sniper rifles. The rifles we use are as follows.







Few more models are undergoing tests including an Accuracy International rifle, Trovelo AMR and JNG-90 Bora.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arsalan

Horus said:


> It was wrongly tagged yara. We don't have any of those Sniper rifles. The rifles we use are as follows.
> 
> View attachment 81351
> 
> 
> Few more models are undergoing tests including an Accuracy International rifle, Trovelo AMR and JNG-90 Bora.


Ahan, 
I wont challenge you on this  not really sure about it so i assume you are right. 
However, i though the pic i posted was Istaglal Anti Material Rifle as it was tagged like that. We do use Istaglal Anti material Rifle. 

Anyway, thanks for sharing the info!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

Arsalan said:


> You are saying that the pic i posted is of French foreign legion?



That is definitly FFL I saw that picture first in 2008/9. PGM Hecate II and FRF-2 sniper rifles in Djibouti 2REI.


----------



## SW187

Horus said:


> It was wrongly tagged yara. We don't have any of those Sniper rifles. The rifles we use are as follows.
> 
> View attachment 81351
> 
> 
> Few more models are undergoing tests including an Accuracy International rifle, Trovelo AMR and JNG-90 Bora.



BARRETT M-82 .50CAL is the best!!


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Horus said:


> It was wrongly tagged yara. We don't have any of those Sniper rifles. The rifles we use are as follows.
> 
> View attachment 81351
> 
> 
> Few more models are undergoing tests including an Accuracy International rifle, Trovelo AMR and JNG-90 Bora.


Add AZB DMR 

LSR

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Trovelo CMS.50






Azb DMR

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SurvivoR

Any update to the list? Heard we added a new one recently.


----------



## Kompromat

Steelcore Thunderbolt SC 762 inducted by the Army.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

